# Scratch 10-11 weeks before transfer - is this ok?



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi Ladies, I'd be really grateful for your help. I had an endometrial scratch 20th July but my FET was cancelled. My FET should now take place (depending on AF!) 10-11 weeks after the scratch. 

So this works out as anytime between 28th September to 5th October.

The nurse tells me the benefits last for 3 months but I'm worried it won't be as effective. Has anyone else been in this situation??


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

If it was me I’d still go for the transfer. I’ve had a few scratches & endometrial implantation cuts but on my final successful round I didn’t have any, so I wasn’t sure how much they helped anyway 🤔 Hope you get some other advice here soon too and good luck xx


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Ladymac I had a failed fet in July I had an Endo scratch on the 12th of June,, I am now transferring Another frozen embryo around 30th August my consultant also said I didn’t need another as the effects last that long,, I hope this helps,, lots of luck for your cycle 
Kirsty xx


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Oh thanks very much to you both for responding! I've been googling the hell outta this since last night! It's really helpful to know what other peoples experiences are. I'm  at a clinic in the North East and I haven't had a great experience so I do question things! Xx


----------

